# Plans for a mosses basket rocking frame?



## Pyropete (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi there 
I wondered if any of you good people know of any plans for a mosses basket rocking frame. My son and Daughter-in-law have asked if I can make one but as I'm a relative newby to woodworking I think I need plans to proceed. Any help would be much appreciated.
Best wishes

Pete


----------

